# iPhone 3 blocked



## Saurus (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, we have just returned from France and forgot to have our iPhone unblocked (SFR) before leaving. Does anyone have an idea of how to unblock so we can use with an SAn carroer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend contacting your carrier. Trying to do it by your self, you could mess somthing up.


----------

